# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm đi du lịch Côn Đảo

## thichdidulich

*Du lich con dao - Côn Đảo là tên một quần đảo ngoài khơi tỉnh Bà Rịa-Vũng Tàu, cách Vũng Tàu 97 hải lý và cách sông Hậu 45 hải lý. Côn Đảo hay Côn Sơn cũng hay dùng cho tên của hòn đảo lớn nhất trong quần đảo này. Sử Việt trước thế kỷ 20 thường gọi đảo Côn Sơn là đảo Côn Lôn. Tên gọi cũ trong các văn bản tiếng Anh và tiếng Pháp là Poulo Condor. 
Năm 1977, Quốc hội nước Cộng hòa Xã hội Chủ nghĩa Việt Nam quyết định tên gọi chính thức là Côn Đảo. Côn Đảo cũng là đơn vị hành chính cấp huyện của tỉnh Bà Rịa-Vũng Tàu. Côn Đảo có cùng một kinh độ với Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh (106°36′ Đông) và cùng một vĩ độ với tỉnh Cà Mau (8°36′ Bắc).* ​*Đia điểm tham quan tại côn đảo
1. Đi tàu ở côn đảo Tới Côn Đảo, du khách có thể đi bằng tàu thủy hoặc đường không qua sân bay Cỏ Ống. Đi bằng tàu thủy hiện có 02 tàu khách Côn Đảo 9 và Côn Đảo 10 chở được khoảng 200 khách có giường nằm máy lạnh hoặc ghế ngồi. Tàu xuất phát từ Cảng Cát Lở vào lúc 5 giờ chiều, khoảng sáng hôm sau đến cảng Bến Đầm, từ cảng về thị trấn khoảng 15 km. Hàng tuần công ty bay dịch vụ Vasco có 7 chuyến bay tới Côn Đảo từ Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh sử dụng máy bay ATR72. Đến thăm Côn Ðảo ngày nay là đến với những hòn đảo đẹp rực rỡ sắc biển màu trời, xanh tươi của rừng núi, của lúa, của tiêu, của dừa, của các loài thú quý hiếm… 
2. Lặn ngắm San Hô tại Hòn Tre Đảo Hòn re nằm cách đảo chính khoảng một giờ đi thuyền. Bạn có thể thấy đưựoc ở đây nhiều loại san hô cùng nhiều loại cá ấn tượng. 
3. Rừng Ông Đụng Tham quan vườn quốc gia Côn Đảo bằng hình thức đi bộ một khoảng ngắn xuyên qua rừng mưa nhiệt đới, đến bãi biển Ông Đụng của bờ bên kia đảo. Nếu sức khoẻ cho phép, bạn có thể tắm biển và ngắm San Hô tại đây. 
4. Ngắm bình minh tại Mũi Cá Mập Hãy thức dậy sớm và ngắm mặt trời mọc qua hòn Bảy Cạnh. Các đám mây trên bầu trời cùng với tia nắng ban mai sẽ tạo nên một màng trình diển ánh sáng kì ảo. 
5. Ngắm hoàng hôn tại Bãi Nhát Sau một ngày khám phá Côn Đảo, du khách có thể thả mình với thiên nhiên tại bãi biển, ngắm nhìn ánh hoàng hôn tuyệt đẹp từ từ lặn qua đỉnh Tình Yêu. 
6. Bãi biển Đất Dốc Một bãi biển hoang sơ, dài và thoai thoải, du khách có thể tự mình khám phá bãi biển nơi đây với những hẻm núi ăn tận bờ biển, tạo nên những bãi tắm nhỏ riêng tư và lãng mạn. 
7. Xem Vích tại hòn Bảy Cạnh Trãi qua một đêm lặng lẽ nhưng vôcùng quyến rũ trên hòn Bảy Cạnh, tận mắt chứng kiến những con rùa biển làm ổ và đẻ trứng bên bờ biển.Rùa biển đẻ trứng quanh năm, nhưng từ tháng 6 đến tháng 9 là thời điểm tập trung nhiều nhất. 
Một số thông tin du lich Côn Đảo
Côn Đảo từng là địa ngục trần gian khủng khiếp nhất mà khi nhắc đến ai cũng phải rùng mình. Từ giữa thế kỷ 19 đến năm 1975, Côn Đảo bị biến thành một nhà tù khổng lồ, giam giữ hàng trăm nghìn người yêu nước Việt Nam. Tại đây, hơn 22.000 người con ưu tú của đất nước đã ngã xuống vì nền độc lập tự do của Tổ quốc. Các khu lao, chuồng cọp, chuồng bò, hầm xay lúa, Cầu Tầu 914, nghĩa trang Hàng Dương… mãi mãi còn đó, thể hiện tinh thần anh dũng, ý chí kiên cường của con người Việt Nam. Tham quan và tìm hiểu một thời quá khứ của dân tộc từ thời kỳ kháng chiến chống Pháp đến thời kỳ đế quốc Mỹ tại địa ngục trần gian Côn Sơn là những trải nghiệm sâu sắc về những mất mát đau thương và sự dã man đã từng diễn ra tại hòn đảo xinh đẹp này. Nhiều chương trình tour xem đây như một loại hình du lịch tâm linh và kéo dài thành 3 ngày 2 đêm, thậm chí 4 ngày 3 đêm làm cho giá trị của việc trải nghiệm cần thiết này trở nên loãng. Nên gói gọn nội dung này trong vòng 1 buổi của ngày đâu tiên là đủ. 
Ngoài ra, du lịch còn là trải nghiệm thiên nhiên kỳ thú mà Côn Đảo hội tụ đầy đủ các yếu tố về cảnh quan hùng vĩ vì hòn đảo này được hình thành từ một quần đảo bao gồm 16 hòn đảo nhỏ to khác nhau, mỗi hòn đảo có những đặc thù riêng chắc chắn sẽ mang lại cho du khách nhiều cảm giác khác nhau mà rõ nét nhất là sự khác biệt thú vị khi được khám phá Hòn Tài, hòn Bảy Cạnh, hòn Cau hay hòn Tre lớn. Có một điểm chung của các hòn đảo nơi đây là dãy san hô vô cùng phong phú từ san hô dạng bàn, sừng nai, bình bông, san hô thân cứng, thân mềm và các loại tảo biển sinh động muuôn màu. Nên dành hẳn 1 ngày cho hoạt động khám phá này trong chương trình tham quan của bạn tại Côn Đảo. 

Đây là một số kinh nghiệm du lịch Côn Đảo mình muốn chia sẽ, hi vọng sẽ giúp ích cho các bạn thêm thông tin và kinh nghiệm cho chuyến đi du lịch của mình đến với Côn Đảo xinh đẹp.*

----------

